
Show HN: Create a Free Job Board Website in Minutes - suren_p
https://jobboardfire.com
======
suren_p
Hey Hackernews,

I spent about 3 months full time building jobboardfire.com and I launched just
a couple of days ago.

I honestly didn't feel good about posting on HN since I am not active here,
but the response has been so overwhelmingly positive in the community I
decided to get over it and make the post :)

The idea is to help makers with a niche audience monetize their efforts
without having to find and deal with sponsors. You can create a niche job
board in minutes, and you're in full control of your revenue.

I'd love to hear what you guys think!

